# Introducing Adam's Waterless Wash



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*Adam's Polishes Waterless Wash...*

Why Go Waterless?

Your car doesn't always need a full bath with soap and water. Save water, less sloppy, and it's quicker!
*
How Does it Work?*

Spray on moderately dirty finish, wipe clean with our a Waffle Microfiber Towel.

Special lubricants and wetting agents encapsulate dirt, and make it easy to clean without water.

*How is it different than our Detail Spray?*

The Waterless Wash is a more effective cleaner, and has more lubricant designed to remove larger dirt particles without issue.

Follow the Waterless Wash with Detail Spray to enhance gloss, and perfect the details!

Adam's Waterless Car Wash

* Pros:* Prolong wax and sealant durability. It can also be used in the sun!

*Cons: *If used with a dirty towel, or on an excessively dirty car, micro-scratching is possible.

* Do you still need to wash your car with Shampoo and water?* Absolutely! After a storm, during the winter, or whenever there is excessive dirt or large pebbles of dirt on your finish, you will still want to treat your vehicle to a traditional wash.

Click here to pick some up at a special introductory price: Adam's Waterless Wash


----------

